# Halloween Costumes



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Who all is dressing their pups up for Halloween? If so, what as?


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

I am! Allie is dressing up as a lobster. 

http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Costume-M...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1221143601&sr=8-3


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

I have the exact same lobster costume for Deacon! It is too cute!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a pig costume for Luke, a spider costume for Maggie, and I still have to figure out something for Tucker to round out the Charlotte's Web theme.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> I have a pig costume for Luke, a spider costume for Maggie, and I still have to figure out something for Tucker to round out the Charlotte's Web theme.


It has to be a rat/mouse! I love Templeton.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I usually do dress up both of the boys and they sit outside with us and pass out candy to all the little kids. I think we maybe going camping during trick-or-treat. I have a superman costume that both of the boys have worn before. Last year they were doggie bags. I used the large lawn and leaf bags and decorated them. It was too cute.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am, I just found this really cute costume yesterday for Sadie (a witch), they had one for Comet but I didnt like it (devil) or a hot dog (maybe), but I am going to look around.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oooooh my, we're not even half way through september yet!! So it sounds like dog halloween costumes are the norm then!! We don't do much for halloween at all over here...well the little kids do I guess but we don't really go in for the big decorations or anything...You seem to embrace Halloween so much across the pond, I never really got what is being celebrated...unless you are Pagan of course!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I think we're going to dress Lucy up to hand out candy to kids. She'll probably be a hot dog or ghost.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> You seem to embrace Halloween so much across the pond, I never really got what is being celebrated...unless you are Pagan of course!


I think it's a celebration of candy : And that you (or your dogs or your kids) can dress up anyway you want and it's okay! Because if you do it on Halloween, you're not crazy


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> You seem to embrace Halloween so much across the pond, I never really got what is being celebrated...unless you are Pagan of course!


free candy - why not celebrate? 

of course the religious nuts will tell you it's teaching kids to worship the devil or somesuch. :satan:


as for us - Faith dresses up each year and we greet the kids at the door that way. the majority of the kids love to see her in a costume. so much so that i've had kids mostly forget about the candy and just pet her.

she's already got her costume - she's going to be a bee. i'll post photos later.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Oooooh my, we're not even half way through september yet!! So it sounds like dog halloween costumes are the norm then!! We don't do much for halloween at all over here...well the little kids do I guess but we don't really go in for the big decorations or anything...You seem to embrace Halloween so much across the pond, I never really got what is being celebrated...unless you are Pagan of course!


Yes- they are odd over here. Lets dress kids up like dead things and mimic Pagan rituals THEN go to strangers houses and beg for food. It really makes no sense and goes against every Christian teaching that people follow on a daily basis....

BUT its SOOOOOO much fun!! 


Its just playing dress up on a grand scale with a candy bonus. That said.....My son gets a lesson each year on the origins of Halloween (as he does at every Pagan-Christian holiday) and he is not allowed to go to strangers homes...only family and friends. But Farley was a ladybug last year....not sure about this year yet.............


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

My thoughts are that us Americans get so few holidays and so few vacation days and put in a longer average work week than most countries. That we're wound so tight we use any excuse to celebrate/relax/have fun. Halloween just happens to be one of those days to have fun.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I do agree that free sweets is a perfectly good reason to celebrate!!!...we just haven't embraced it as much I guess!! I mean people do dress up and stuff but not on the grand scale as you see in US tv shows or films! I thought they maybe just showed it that way on TV but judging by the amount of people planning their dogs costumes already on here I guess not, lol!! Your all officially mad! I can't believe so many people decorate their homes and gardens...and dogs!! You might get the odd pumpkin in the window over here but thats about your lot!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

It really depends on the neighborhood. Usually it's just a pumpkin on the front step, but occasionally you'll find a neighbor hood that tries to out do each other and it can be pretty cool. 

The other big thing for adults is dressing up and going to the bar for costume contests. Can get some pretty funny ones.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've never been big on Halloween. My dogs usually go crazy with all the doorbell ringing, so we used to just stay home and hide in the back of the house! My daughter loves Halloween -- and anything sweet -- so I took her and a couple of friends trick-or-treating a couple of years. But this year she says she's too old for that sort of thing, so we'll see. There is a seasonal Halloween shop that takes over a large vacant store not far from us every year and fills it with all kinds of grotesque and gross costumes, decorations, etc. I generally wait outside while she browses. I think it's a really stupid holiday, especially given this country's childhood obesity problem, but I guess it's a good excuse to cut loose once a year.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

riddle03 said:


> I usually do dress up both of the boys and they sit outside with us and pass out candy to all the little kids. I think we maybe going camping during trick-or-treat. I have a superman costume that both of the boys have worn before. Last year they were doggie bags. I used the large lawn and leaf bags and decorated them. It was too cute.


How do you keep your dogs from eating the treats?


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Judi, it's really not a big deal. They are told to leave it and they do. I have been tempted to let them put something in their mouths (wrapped of course) and allow them to drop it in the beggers bag - but I have not done that as of yet. Maybe this year, I LOVE


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I bought two Pirate dog costumes.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Judi,

It is usually not an issue, I tell them to leave it and they do. I have been tempted to teach them to put a wrapped candy in their mouths and drop it in the beggers bag, as of yet I have not done that. Halloween is one of my favorite times of the year. My birthday is October 27th and it has always been a special time of year for me.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I personally think Halloween is fun! I like to see all the excited little kids. Although we don't get as many trick or treaters as we used to.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

riddle03 said:


> Judi,
> 
> It is usually not an issue, I tell them to leave it and they do. I have been tempted to teach them to put a wrapped candy in their mouths and drop it in the beggers bag, as of yet I have not done that. Halloween is one of my favorite times of the year. My birthday is October 27th and it has always been a special time of year for me.


You and my best friend have the same birthday. Mine is the 21st, so it's special for me too.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I love having a birthday near Halloween. Scorpios.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here, it's not so much a Pagan celebration as a fun time for kids (and big kids) to dress up, eat a lot of candy, and play games. I haven't done anything for Halloween in probably 17 or 18 years. However, our neighbors said that they would be bringing their toddler by for trick or treating, so we'll actually give out candy this year, and I thought I might dress Lucy up for fun. Besides, she's our Halloween pup. Her birthday is the day before Halloween.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

We're looking at the costumes on petedge for Russ- I think it'd be great for his socialization and help him try to get rid of his fear of kids if he helps us answer the door.


Edit; I might just buy him a diaper and a bonnet and a binky. We always joke that whenever Rusty isn't allowed to do something he says "But...I'm the baby?"

It's his first Halloween I'm going to feel bad to go out with my friends lol.

Here Halloween is an excuse to dress up and act silly. For some kids it's an excuse to do bad stuff like egging and things but I never did that (even if the people I was with did it) Because when I was little my brother got hit in the eye with an egg accidentally and lost sight in his left eye. I always felt bad to do anything like that since then. I don't find much enjoyment in ruining other people's stuff..


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Shame on me, but I've never dressed up the puppers. I don't think Ike would keep anything on, but Sam would have.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

finally got it loaded -


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Oooooh my, we're not even half way through september yet!! So it sounds like dog halloween costumes are the norm then!! We don't do much for halloween at all over here...well the little kids do I guess but we don't really go in for the big decorations or anything...You seem to embrace Halloween so much across the pond, I never really got what is being celebrated...unless you are Pagan of course!


People here go all out and decorate their houses for Halloween. You should see the Christmas decorations...LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I can't seem to find any costumes big enough for Tucker. They're all made for small doggies.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Harry can go as a Killer Whale!*

Here is Harry as he Imitates an Orca Killer Whale in Captivity... You know, their dorsal fin always flops over


----------

